# stump grinder question



## Stephen Barnes (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi guys, need your opinion on this stump grinder. Looking to buy a smaller machine for my business and saw this one on e-bay. Would you have any other recommendations if this one is not so good.


link to e-bay listing:

New 15HP Gas Powered Walk Behind Stump Grinder Wood Cutter Free Shipping | eBay


----------



## imalogger (Apr 28, 2013)

A smaller grinder is definitely worth owning for any tree biz in mho. There are some jobs where it's not practical or economical to take a larger grinder. Those type of grinders tend to work best on the stumps 16" or less. Not saying you can't take out much larger stumps with them, but it takes a long time and its pretty hard on your body. I built a 13 hp grinder a few yrs ago that uses those same type of teeth. I had around $600 in building it. The first HF engine died an early death and I had to put another engine on it but other than that its been well worth it for me and has made me quite a bit of money. I usually sharpen teeth every 3-4 hrs or so cuz I hate dull teeth..


----------



## Tree&Stump (Apr 30, 2013)

I buy the ones that look like that for $1000 used. When it's time to get another one I sell it to a mechanic that knows how to get it running again, and he resells it or uses it. And I have a little money to put on the next one for myself. Logger is right about being able to fit the little grinders in tight places. They're a must have. If you have a few of them, you can get a few groundies on a group of stumps at a time, and it doesn't hurt your wallet too much to manage that. 

The ones that I buy have a 13HP Honda in them, and they look exactly like the one in your pic. One thing suspicious about your example there is that it looks like it says 13HP on the handles, but the ad is boasting of 15HP. And I have never heard of a Lifan motor. Unless you have the money to lose experimenting with a Lifan, I would save it for a 13HP Honda motor on the same style of deck for around a $1000. And test out your stump grinder before you buy it, or you could be buying junk.


----------



## 2treeornot2tree (Apr 30, 2013)

Those little grinders beat you up. Buy a bigger one, you will be thankful you did later.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 30, 2013)

We have a Dosko 391SP,, it beats a sc252 any day!!!
Dosko - Stump Grinders | Your Souce for Commercial Quality Stump Grinders
Jeff :msp_smile:


----------



## Zale (Apr 30, 2013)

Save your money and gat a larger machine. That machine will wear you out. Trust me on this one.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 30, 2013)

Zale said:


> Save your money and gat a larger machine. That machine will wear you out. Trust me on this one.



He said he wanted a smaller machine.
Jeff


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Apr 30, 2013)

Fiskars, 22 in. Machete with Softgrip Handle, 70786966J at The Home Depot - Mobile

Fits through any gate, and just about as effective.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Apr 30, 2013)

http://www.troybilt.com/equipment/troybilt/chipper-shredders

The cool thing is you can fit your chipper right next to it, all on the same 4 by 8 trailer.


----------



## Tree&Stump (May 1, 2013)

TheJollyLogger said:


> http://www.troybilt.com/equipment/troybilt/chipper-shredders
> 
> The cool thing is you can fit your chipper right next to it, all on the same 4 by 8 trailer.



That's exactly what the guy that stole the tree job I posted about was using. Just saying.


----------



## TreeFrogTC (May 1, 2013)

*.*

We use a small Husqvarna grinder as well as a large self propelled machine, the small machine is very versatile, two men can easily lift it over a short retaining wall if needed and it fits almost anywhere. I like that we can load the small machine in the back of the chip truck. The downfall is exactly what people are saying its hard on the body and can be a pain to use especially when the teeth are dull. We actually have two small husky grinders one has greenteeth and the other has m1 blueshark teeth. The big stumper trailer has enough room to fit the small grinder and the big grinder. The propel speed of the small machine is incredible depending on how fast you can run while pushing it haha. 

In the end I am a fan of both sizes of machines they each have their place on the jobsites its a good idea to start small and get a bigger machine in the future.


----------



## StrataTree (May 2, 2013)

I've got no experience with the small machines.... Absolutely love the big uns though! It's not even work... More like playing a video game... We can get the thing in quite tight quarters and are able to do 98% of the jobs that call us. The flat easy ground in central Oregon makes all the diff. If I was anywhere else like in the willamette valley or P-town I imagine we would need both sizes for sure. Big uns not cheap... As said already start small and go bigger when you can.


----------



## Kottonwood (May 2, 2013)

GET AN ALPINE MAGNUM INSTEAD!!! you won't be disappointed. I got an alpine mag as my first grinder and we ground some pretty gigantic stumps with it that first year..... I can't believe the stuff we used to grind with that thing. If you keep the teeth sharp it is just as fast as a 30hp grinder.

Also, once you upgrade to a bigger grinder you will never want to get rid of the magnum, it is unbeatable for those hard to access stumps, can carry up stairs no problem. We once ground a stump that went 2.5 feet deep and was inside a porch.


----------

